
Why Comments Have Always Sucked - zacmartin
http://www.pigsdontfly.com/2016/01/the-dead-rat-of-brighton-why-comments.html
======
neilmack
That was pretty funny -- old school trolling circa 1991. The Comments section
on every site so often becomes the last refuge of truly poisonous
personalities. Yet they're often good for a laugh.

